# Letterman Threatened... by Al Qaeda?



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44179647/ns/today-entertainment/



> Late-night host David Letterman is the target of an online jihadist, according to the website SITE Intelligence Group.
> Adam Raisman, an analyst at SITE, told EW.com that the threat was posted on a website called Shumukh-al-Islam, and is used by al-Qaida.
> “It’s a clearing house for al-Qaida material, it gets the most al-Qaida supporters,” he told EW.
> SITE told EW.com that the poster became upset at a joke on "Late Show With David Letterman."
> According to NYDailyNews.com, the "Late Show" segment that upset the person who posted the message showed Letterman drawing his finger across his neck when talking about the death of senior al-Qaida member Ilyas Kashmiri.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 17, 2011)

ROFL..this made me laugh.  Maybe Letterman can have a couple of jihadi's on the "stupid human tricks" segment as a peace offering.  



> The message reportedly threatens Letterman's life, saying, "Is there not amongst you a Sayyid Nosair al-Masri (may Allah release him) to cut the tongue of this lowly Jew and shut it forever. Just as Sayyid (may Allah release him) did with the Jew Kahane."
> Letterman is not Jewish.


----------



## QC (Aug 17, 2011)

Schmuck al Islam, oh...sorry.


----------



## Dame (Aug 17, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> ROFL..this made me laugh. Maybe Letterman can have a couple of jihadi's on the *"stupid human tricks"* segment as a peace offering.


LOL, like Gadaffy Duck and a couple of suicide bombers locked up in a blast proof shelter together.
Letterman will probably have a field day with this.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2011)

If AlQ offs Letterman and then we kill the AlQ guy(s) responsible... everyone wins.


----------



## pardus (Aug 17, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> If AlQ offs Letterman and then we kill the AlQ guy(s) responsible... everyone wins.



Can we get some music for that Paul?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like Letterman is handling it like a champ:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44234784



> Back from two weeks' vacation and making his first TV appearance since a threat against his life was posted on a jihadist website, the "Late Show" host played it for laughs during Monday's monologue.
> 
> Tonight," he said, "you people are more, to me, honestly, than an audience — you're more like a human shield."
> Then he apologized for having been tardy coming out onstage.
> ...


----------



## Boon (Aug 23, 2011)

More funny ones from the show:



> "I'm so sorry, I'm a little late coming out. Backstage I was talking to the guy from CBS. We were going through the CBS life-insurance policy to see if I was covered for jihad."
> 
> * "You're not going to believe what happened. A guy, a radical extremist, threatened to cut my tongue out. I wish I had a nickel for every time a guy has threatened that. I think the first time was during the Academy Awards."
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe Letterman's stock went up a little for that.


----------



## Zach07 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article_19342_6-hilarious-ways-al-qaeda-going-corporate.html

While poking fun at AQ, here's a pretty funny read.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...a-911-homeland-money-20110828,0,5318393.story
I posted this here because it deals with what have we bought with billions spent on security.
I don't much care about tv personalities but I don't know we have any more security today than pre 9-11


----------



## Headshot (Aug 29, 2011)

It had to be posted sooner or later


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2016)

For those of you who followed the heyday of the Late Night Wars, permit me to entertain you...

Fair to say I've always been a "Dave" guy and cannot stand Jay.





This segment around the time that Conan took over the Tonight Show from Jay Leno, and then Jay took it back and pushed out Conan.

Dave unloads a bit on Jay...





Conan appearing on Dave's show shortly after...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm amazed you even found this dinosaur much less revive it. 2011, hell, I was but a mere sprat. 

And my man, Headshot, pre-banishment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm amazed you even found this dinosaur much less revive it. 2011, hell, I was but a mere sprat.



This forum has one of the better search functions.  I try to make it a habit of reviving old threads if they include a topic I am interested in.


----------

